# FreeBSD TexLive packages



## graudeejs (Oct 20, 2010)

If anyone need, I have FreeBSD Texlive packages on my file server for i686.
You can install them by
`# setenv PACKAGEROOT [url]http://files.bsdroot.lv[/url]`
and pkg_add -r

Currently FreeBSD TexLive is in progress of updating to TexLive 2010... so probably not so stable atm.

Also Currently I only have texlive-scheme-medium packages, but today I will start compiling texlive-scheme-full.


If anyone is interested you can also mirror my server (sorry but outgoing speed ain't pretty), contact me for details.

Packages are for FreeBSD-8.1-Release

EDIT:
This post should probably be at ports section.... dam, don't know why I though of that after posting.

EDIT:
Currently I exchanged my server with laptop, so no packages are available.... sorry


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 27, 2010)

I've finally created amd64 Texlive Packages and to make things work better, I even create TexLive CD with all dependencies included
Read README:
http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/README.html
CD:
http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/CDs/
AMD64 Packages:
http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/packages-amd64/

i386 packages and CD coming soon (should be ready by tomorrow)


----------



## Gusi (Jan 6, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I've finally created amd64 Texlive Packages and to make things work better, I even create TexLive CD with all dependencies included
> Read README:
> http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/README.html
> CD:
> ...



  How can I install those texlive packages having teTeX ? When I tried print/texlive-core it complained because it had to overwrite files installed by teTeX friends. Deinstalling teTeX* do not seem to be the way to go, a lot of ports are installed having it as a dependence. 

  Would it be better to use a different PREFIX to install texlive-scheme-* and leave teTeX untouched ?


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 6, 2011)

I think you should use *-p* key to set prefix.
For example
`# pkg_add -p /usr/local/texlive texlive-shcheme-medium`

or any other directory.
After that, you will need to include bin directory in your PATH environment variable.

I haven't tested this, I don't know where texlive will look for it's files.
So if it works let me know.

Personally I make sure, I don't install any tex from ports (lot's of *make config* amd *portmaster --show-work* to get there)


----------



## Gusi (Jan 7, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I think you should use *-p* key to set prefix.
> For example
> `# pkg_add -p /usr/local/texlive texlive-shcheme-medium`
> 
> ...



  Thanks for the tip. I'll try and let you know. 



> Personally I make sure, I don't install any tex from ports (lot's of *make config* amd *portmaster --show-work* to get there)



  So you have texlive replacing teTeX*, haven't you ? You have them installed with LOCALBASE=/usr/local and I guess you get there with a blank installation, am I right ? 

  I am saying this because I don't see how you satisfy a port that depends on teTeX to depend on texlive-core. I mean, I guess in your case all the ports that depend on teTeX would depend on texlive-core, wouldn't they ? How you make them depend on texlive-core instead of teTeX* ?

  In the opposite case, having a running system, I think it could be possible to use portmaster -o print/texlive-core teTeX-base on a currently installed system, but I'm not quite sure  ... 

  Regars


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 7, 2011)

I use very light weight desktop.
When I install my desktop (without TeXLive) I don't have any tex at all


----------



## gour (Jan 25, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Currently FreeBSD TexLive is in progress of updating to TexLive 2010... so probably not so stable atm.



In my evaluation of f/(pc)bsd, TeXLive/LyX are some of the important aspects. Any idea when FreeBSD might switch to TeXLive from TeTeX, iow. is it expected to happen with 8.2 or not prior to 9.0 release?


----------



## semin (Jan 29, 2011)

According to Hiroki Sato the progress of porting TeXLive to FreeBSD is now at the final stage, and the migration from teTeX to TeXLive in FreeBSD will be commenced after the 8.2/7.4 releases since large changes should not hit the ports tree just before the releases.

I am now looking forward to 8.3/9.0 releases... I need LaTeX to be in FreeBSD ports so badly.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 29, 2011)

semin said:
			
		

> According to Hiroki Sato the progress of porting TeXLive to FreeBSD is now at the final stage, and the migration from teTeX to TeXLive in FreeBSD will be commenced after the 8.2/7.4 releases since large changes should not hit the ports tree just before the releases.
> 
> I am now looking forward to 8.3/9.0 releases... I need LaTeX to be in FreeBSD ports so badly.



Do you know where to get fruits of his work for testing?
I haven't.

I know only where to get FreeBSD-TeXLive


----------



## semin (Jan 29, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Do you know where to get fruits of his work for testing?
> I haven't.
> 
> I know only where to get FreeBSD-TeXLive



From what I understand, it won't be available for testing before the upcoming 8.2/7.4 are released. TeX has been a FreeBSD's documentation framework, which means migrating teTeX to another TeX engine that has incompatibility with teTeX is something like changing the most, if not whole, part of the ports tree framework. This is by no means an easy task. Plus, considering dependency issues among many FreeBSD tools that rely on teTeX, I would not bother testing his porting work at this stage but rather stay on FreeBSD-TeXLive or your TeXLive Packages for now.


----------



## gour (Jan 30, 2011)

semin said:
			
		

> According to Hiroki Sato the progress of porting TeXLive to FreeBSD is now at the final stage, and the migration from teTeX to TeXLive in FreeBSD will be commenced after the 8.2/7.4 releases since large changes should not hit the ports tree just before the releases.



This is very encouraging to hear inspiring me to migrate to FreeBSD asap. :beer


----------

